# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  This Is A Serious Interpretation Request ... Not A Joke

## Super Duck

OK. This was weird and just plain twisted. It is because of this that I'm requesting an interpretation. I don't normally care for what my dreams mean but this one is interesting.

_You won't want to read this if you're tucking into a meal.
_
So, this is it:

I was eating horse dung out of my own free will. It didn't taste great but it was the kind of taste that you could stomach. What I mean is, if someone had served it to me on a plate at a formal party and I decided to be polite and eat it, I could finish it all without too much of a problem. But like I say, it was hardly 'delicious'.

I remember picking it off the ground in small pieces about the size of small eggs. It had layers when I bit into it. I don't recall anyone being there forcing me to eat it. I just kind of decided that eating dung was what I wanted to do.

So, does this mean anything?

Oh, and save the "Lols" for another time. I've had enough of them from my own concious mind when I recalled the dream this morning  ::lol::

----------


## psychology student

Dude, I will look into this for you. Suprising or not, there is alot of dream interpretation articles into eating faeces. I'll get back to you, in a few days.

----------


## Super Duck

Thanks!  :tongue2:

----------


## Super FZL

Maybe it means your life is crap.

Actually, I looked it up at a dream interpreation site:




> To see or come in contact with feces, signifies aspects of yourself that are dirty and negative and which you believe to be undesirable and repulsive. You need to acknowledge and express these feelings, even though it may be shameful. Release the negativity in your life.

----------


## Super Duck

Yeah I just found that same interpretation somewhere. I suppose I can think of one thing that is applicable to that...

That may be it.

On the other hand, I didn't consider it to be a dirty/disgusting thing to do at the time. It didn't taste too good but, like I say, I just felt like it was normal food that I just happened to dislike the taste of. It is only when I woke up that I thought it was disgusting.

----------


## xolenta

My main questions would be:

1. How did you feel about it while you were doing it?  You described how you felt about the taste, but how did you feel about the act itself?

2. Did you have a reason for doing it in the dream that you remember?

3. Any other details of events happening before or after that you recall?

4. What images/thoughts immediately come to mind when you think of horses?

My first thoughts on eating feces in a dream are that it may represent reprocessing something.  Feces are the waste product of your digestive system making use of things in its environment (food).  Perhaps this can be equated to a mental or emotional process you're being forced to relive or go through more than once.  Maybe there's something you thought you had figured out but you have to reevaluate it.  Or perhaps someone else has given you the end product of their mental process and you feel the need to evaluate it yourself before accepting it (since they weren't your feces).

----------


## Tyson

Maybe it means you simply don't think you've been trying enough kinds of animal poo? Just a thought.

----------


## dpark07

According to Freud, feces is related to possession, pride, shame, money/financial matters, or aggressive acts.

----------


## The Enterer

I would interpret it as saying that you are at a pretty good spot in your psyche in regards to accepting your shadow. Your negative material isn't a big scary monster. It isn't even a big sickening mess. It's unpleasant but palatable.

----------


## Hadassah

It may mean your taking in crap from someone or something that has power over you.

----------


## djinternet

Did that foraml party occur first in your waking state and if it did, what didi you eat there?

----------


## curiousmind5

I just had this dream last night for the first time ever, except it was my own feces....would the above interpretations be the same?

----------


## J.D.

God that's so much worse! Way to resurrect the thread  :smiley:   Did you come to this forum just for that? Welcome by the way!  As for your question... probably.

EDIT: Ahh, my 666th post- in a thread about the consumption of faecal matter.  :Sad:

----------


## curiousmind5

wayyyy worse, and creepy to say the least...and wouldn't you come here to find the answer to that one? So yes I signed up just to ask about this dream but I am always in a curious state when it comes to my dreams and understanding them, I just usually don't sign up for things, I tend to find the answer on my own, but this one was a little bit more complex..  ::shock:: ~Curiousmind5

----------


## Inspirer

> I just had this dream last night for the first time ever, except it was my own feces....would the above interpretations be the same?



Wow did you ever dig up an old thread rather that create your own new one!  I keep thinking your weird decision has something to do with it.I suspect one's own feces in dreams represents dreams themselves, because that is what the experience is like for the part of you that generates a dream, it's like going to the toilet and defecating.Your recycling of it suggest that a deep part of you is doing something wrong right now, and is self repressive.  The fact that you dug up this old thread might be a problem with expressive yourself even to yourself.  Just a guess.

----------

